# Mineral Waters, Part 2



## bearswede (Jul 30, 2007)

Had fun with the latest Glassworks auction... Think I practically stole these...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 30, 2007)

Close-up...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 30, 2007)

Close-up...

 The Quart St. Regis/Massena and the pint Vichy have issues, but the half pint Bolen Waack and the pint Saint Leon are about mint (or would be with a short tumble), and are both listed as fairly valuable bottles...


----------



## capsoda (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice aquisitions, Ron. Beautiful.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 30, 2007)

I really love the St. Leon - the embossing on it is fantastic.  It is listed as rare and is the first one I've seen.  Also, the only one I know embossed Boston, Mass - are there others?


----------



## bearswede (Jul 31, 2007)

> only one I know embossed Boston, Mass - are there others?


 
 Hey, Cindy...

 I think I've run across references to at least one other, but the name escapes me at the moment...

 * Oops... Just found one in Digger's book: Rosicrucian/Trade/Mark/Spring Company/Registered/08-78 (A framed gushing spring circled by flowers)/C.D. Dwain & Co/General Agent/2364 Washington St./Boston - Roscrucian/Mineral Spring Water

 Unlisted, smooth base, qt., perfect, $525 (1991)

 Not the one I was thinking of, but I want one!!!

 Ron


----------



## onabininger (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice bottles Ron!!! and I must say they must like you alot....you got your bottles already and have them posted...I am impressed !!!...I am still waiting.....and I did pay!!


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2007)

Got My bottle from the last glassworks auction today.

 Chris


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice bottles Ron!! I like that Saint leon.


----------

